# Loadmaster vs. others?



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

In the next week or so I'll be legal to shoot at my home. Been looking forward to this for awhile and finally decided to check out my plan with the authorities to be certain I'm good. Anyway...once I get going I know I'm gonna go through ammo like nuts! I've got an old Lyman T-mag press that I'm blowing the dust off now but would like to step into a more productive machine. I've been doing some reading on the Loadmaster and am impressed with the productivity once it's set up. The set up time seems like it may be a bit time consuming though. I understand with any auto-indexing machine there is going to be some time spent in a meticulous set up. 

Is the Loadmaster on par with other auto-indexing presses for productivity/set up? 
How long does it take to switch calibers? I reckon you can keep die sets in turrets to speed up the process once the initial set up is done for a given load? 
If so, why do I see folks buying two presses for different caliber work? 
Will any of these auto-index presses utilize my collection of Lee & RCBS die sets efffectively or do I have to go proprietary to take advantage of all the automation?
How much do all the desirable productivity items (case feeder, powder feeder, collater, ...etc.) add to the cost of the press?

Will be used primarily for 9mm, .44mag, 10mm, occasional .223, .308, .303brit respectively.

Thanks for any help.

God bless,

-BunnMan


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The Dillon 550/650 series loaders are the benchmarks. Most of the guys I shoot with started with something else. Almost all of them end up with a Dillon.

I went Dillon Square Deal, since I load only pistol.

Jeff


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't answer for the Loadmaster other than what I have heard. It is maitenence intensive. I have Dillon presses. The reason for multiples is that I don't like to mess with changing the primer setups. I use the square D's ones for pistol these are auto indexing, 550's for rifles these are manual indexing. For caliber change outs The dies are each setup in thier own tool head and the powder charge bars are set for each load I do. Swap out takes about 5 mins for either press type. The Loadmaster and 550 press will take any standard die sets. As far as the added parts cost each manufacturer is different as well as local dealers. You would need to price them out where ever you plan to purchase from. Midways is a good source for pricing non Dillon equipment. Dillon web site is a good place to check thier equipment for caliber conversion sets.


----------

